# Problem with Bandit 1290H Chipper



## mikemcC (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys hopefully someone can give me some advice on how to fix my chipper as I have really no idea what else to do. The chipper has a caterpillar 3504ET engine in it and starts up and idles fine. It ran fine all morning and then all of sudden we saw white smoke and the rpms drop. The problem is when you go to hit the switch for high idle it starts to blow white smoke and wont gain rpms. I have replaced the fuel filter and put fresh diesel in it and made no difference. We also checked all the fuel lines and for any blown fuses in the machine. Now when you turn the key to start it you cannot hear the pump priming. Anyone have any diagrams on this so I can trace the wiring for the fuel pump and the injector pump. Here is a video to show what it is doing. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I have to have this fixed no later than tuesday of next week. Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf_Qj_YET_M


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jun 26, 2010)

Does the pump ever turn on. Because it is powered by a relay that is mounted below it. I think they are blue in color but can be purchased at a napa auto parts store. I have also seen loose wires on the back of the key switch do this. 

Scott


----------



## acme0007 (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you figure it out? probably by now I hope. My bandit with a JD diesel does the same thing under heavy load. Was it just the water separator? Mine ran fine for a couple jobs then on the last job started blowing white smoke and bogging down losing rpm's when it was put under a big load. I would throttel it down and it would stop smoking and ran fine at idle, just under load?


----------



## mikemcC (Mar 3, 2012)

acme0007 said:


> Did you figure it out? probably by now I hope. My bandit with a JD diesel does the same thing under heavy load. Was it just the water separator? Mine ran fine for a couple jobs then on the last job started blowing white smoke and bogging down losing rpm's when it was put under a big load. I would throttel it down and it would stop smoking and ran fine at idle, just under load?



It was the fuel relay's. Replaced all three of them, I think they are like 30 bucks from napa. Has been running great ever since (knock on wood).


----------



## acme0007 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I ended up putting on a new filter/water separator and so far so good? It has been a great chipper its my second one( bandit) and this is the first problem with it.........Knock on wood!


----------

